
GVFS: Git Virtual File System - vtbassmatt
https://github.com/Microsoft/GVFS
======
abliss
Saeed Noursalehi of MS presented GVFS at git-merge. MS is trying to get the
Windows team to transition their enormous repo to git. 270Gb working
directory, 3.5M files, 86Gb initial packfile, 400Mb index file, 4k users.

With GVFS, clone takes 5min (down from 12hrs), checkout takes 30sec (from
3hrs), status takes 4sec (from 8min), commit takes 13sec (from 30min).

GVFS is currently windows-only but support for mac and linux is planned.

~~~
vtbassmatt
We just published more on our blog:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudioalm/2017/02/03/...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudioalm/2017/02/03/announcing-
gvfs-git-virtual-file-system/)

------
chmaynard
The README doesn't help much. On first glance, this idea seems to subvert one
of the primary objectives of git. Maybe their repo is too large?

------
touristtam
nice name:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVfs](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVfs)

